# IBM Netvista 2257-82u How to Boot from cd.Can I make it boot from cd-rom in my bios ?



## Wolf0168 (Nov 25, 2003)

I can't find a setting in my bios to make it boot from cd-rom.It's stuck in a continuous reboot mode.......Ive tried new harddrives.......different o/s's Win98se.......and Winxp Pro.

Ive tried the set of Six WinXp boot disks for Reloading the o/s and I still can't get it out of the reboot mode.

HeeeeeeeeelllllP.

I have an IBM Netvista Model2257 Type 82 u
Intel Celeron 1.0 Gig Processor
40 gig H.d.
256 Mbs of Ram
etc. etc.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is the reboot loop due to the fact that there isn't a bootable hard drive available? If the PC is newer than about 10 years old it should absolutely support the bootable CD option. It is the boot order you are looking for in the BIOS.


----------

